# Insurance? What do you pay & optional or required?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pay $93.00 per year and we are required by law (have to show to register anything with a plate).


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

mine was $139/yr for the brute+ $3000 in extra's had pretty much everything you could think of. BTW im 23 so that probably jacked price up some


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

Who do u guys use mines alot more than that.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I use state farm for my brute it's $84 every 6 months...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

progressive


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

$79 statefarm/6months


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

$80 a year, Allstate. Not full coverage, just personal injury, fire and theft.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I have all my toys insured I believe I pay $120 full coverage for 1 year with progressive on the brute


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I pay $ 192 yr. for full coverage on the brute with state farm


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

$200 a year with Allstate, $250 deductable, bumper to bumper+accessories, fire, theft, whatever. 2009 Honda Foreman 500 and the Brute.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

^^ AllState,,,mine is around 500 a year for a brute,rhino,rincon, and a car hauler trailer


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Allstate on the Grizz & Brute. Full coverage through Allstate, you name it, I got the coverage... Can't remember the cost but close to LM83's price.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

if they saw the pictures thread on this sight your premiums would probably go way up...just saying..


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

$160 a year on my cat with State Farm. That's FULL coverage.


----------



## jeffbuzz (Jul 28, 2017)

128 a year full coverage .geico


----------

